# Brinsea octagon 40 advance not showing correct temp



## Chiller0786 (Jun 14, 2021)

I have a brinsea octagon 40 advance, when I bought it the temp wasn't callibrated, so I've been trying to callibrate it but I've noticed that the actual temp is 37.8 degrees and the temp on the display is 38.4, It also dosent let me reduce the temp in callibration settings, it only lets me go up, the button is working, as I callibrate humidity perfectly, pls help, I have eggs that need to go in


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it won't let you drop the temp more then it's defective and can't be used. Contact Brinsea asap and see if they can give you any help in regulating the temps.


----------

